# Need Help with Fairway woods.



## chipper5 (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't hit a decent ball with my woods. I always end up hitting it 30 yards at max. Got any advice?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

What is different between your iron and your wood swing?

When you say it only goes 30 yards, do you hit the ball fat - taking a huge divot, or do you top the ball?


----------



## chipper5 (Aug 31, 2006)

I hit the ball fat, or i top it. But when i take my practice swings I just graze the grass. But the difference between my swings is I don't move my hips on the upswing, and i only take it back until my left arm is almost straight.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

When you say you dont move your hips, do you mean you dont rotate as you turn?


----------



## chipper5 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah. I keep still till i come down.


----------

